# Rescue Ink



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

This is going to be a new show on National Geographics channel. They look to do some good things for APBT and other breeds as well. Here is a snippet from an episode that will show on Oct 16 at 10pm



> Rescue Ink is a rag-tag group of bikers, tattoo fanatics and street guys, who came together in 2007 with the common goal of ending animal abuse. Theyre big, tough, and misunderstood, just like their logo the pit bull. And of all the animals they try to help, pit bulls are the animals they connect with most. The guys head to Philadelphia to help the local SPCA hunt down the killer of a pit bull found tortured and hung in an abandoned schoolyard in a neighborhood known for gang violence and dog fighting. Then Joe and G fly to Kentucky to airlift a badly injured pit bull, fresh from the fighting ring, back to New York. The dogs injuries are severe, and if his infections dont clear, he faces surgery and could lose his hearing for good. Big Ant needs to find a home for a frightened pit bull from a Queens car lot. Pit bulls make up 30% of the dog population in shelters across the US - will Big Ant be able to find a loving home for this pit bull despite her socialization issues?
> 
> Read more: Rescue Ink | Bad Reputation | National Geographic Channel


----------

